# Whats your exercise routine?



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have a routine with your dog(s) or is it different everyday?

We try to switch it up some, but it really depends on the season. Lately its been chuck it. Its too cold yet to go swimming...the labs wouldn't care but Remi would freeze! 

So, on a typical day....the dogs get crated from 7 AM to 12 PM. We come home for an hour lunch and they get to play outside or lounge inside, whichever they prefer. Usually its lounging inside where they can beg for lunch . Then they get crated again from 1 PM to 4 PM. Once we get home, we let them all out to zoom the yard for a few minutes...pee, poop, whatever. Then we play chuck it for a good half hour or more. After that they get to just explore & harass each other until its time to go in. We then prepare our dinner and eat, then we feed them. This gives them a good 45 minutes minimum of rest before they eat. If its particularily muddy & rainy like tonight they just get a long walk and playtime inside. It was too windy & wet to do much of anything else outside so a walk and wrestling inside is what they got tonight. Winter is like this A LOT.....a short session outside and lots of indoor play. We deal with some pretty brutal winters here!! 

In the summer we'll head to the lake almost EVERY Day. It really tires them out so quick! We like to spend about 45 mins to an hour there on week nights, and a couple hours there on the weekends. 

Weekends we try to take special trips to new places to explore...off leash time....swimming, etc. Our weekends are devoted to our dogs!! 

So whats your exercise routine?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I try to keep it varied, and it depends on my work schedule. I am on call at both of my jobs so some days all the exercise he gets is a brief walk on the retractable leash, or a 10-15 minute game of fetch in the yard every time he is let out to potty. I make up for that by taking him on urban "hikes" on my days off, or on days when I don't have to be to work until the late afternoon.

For example, I have been called in every day this week, but tomorrow I don't have to be to work until 3pm, and he has a morning tech appointment at the vet [lepto follow-up vaccine], so instead of driving there we are going to walk there. I have a couple of other errands to run, close by the vet, so he'll be getting close to 3 hours of walk-time tomorrow, whereas today and yesterday, he only had a half hour walk plus his potty breaks, and the rest of the week I am booked solid.. So I try to even it out.
I can always tell if he is not burning off enough energy by how he behaves once we get outside. Inside, thankfully, he is very calm and just lounges around. He will definitely benefit from our 3-hour walk tomorrow.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i need to constantly be doing something active with my boy or he drives me insane with pent up energy. i try doing several dfferent things t offer him variety. i try to come up with things that are different too i have to be creative i am currently limited on space.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie and I get up early and go for a fast walk or slowish jog for 3-4 miles, sometimes more. Then she hangs out with me all day, whether I'm working on one of the boats, in the house, on the cars, in the yard, she's always close. She also goes everywhere with me in the car and to friends places. 
In the evenings, Windy the cat, Mollie and I go out on the bike for 2-3 miles, depending on the heat. Halfway through she gets a swim in the sea, then when we get home she hangs out again with me as Windy the cat goes for her hour's prowl through the landscaping. 3 or 4 nights a week 5 neighbourhood dogs come down and they play together. Lastly, we all go in the pool and swim at least 20 laps. Another mile slower walk at night and we're done for the day.
She also gets training, mind games, interactive games, everything I can find to keep the old mind busy. Same with the cat.
Then, I go to bed exhausted!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

My dog comes to work with me. She gets to run around in a room by herself and greet dogs when they come in (although once I get another dog this will change). She gets a potty break outside at lunch then back in the room. Once we get home she usually hops on the treadmill for 15-20 minutes. If it's nice outside we go for a little walk later. If not, she usually gets to go on the treadmill again for 10-20 minutes, depending on how tired she gets. I'm thinking about riding my bike to work once in awhile (weather permitting) so then she'd get an extra 20 mins (probably cut out one of the treadmill sessions). She's pretty low energy and doesn't require much exercise. Having a treadmill is a lifesaver when it's -50 outside.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

-50???? Good God!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Exercise ? Chows ? We don't generally use those words in the same sentence!!! Especially when its already 90 degrees and humid outside every day here. :flame:

In the fall and winter months we go for long walks in the woods and fields (walking only......Chows don't jog). In the spring and summer we tend to park our butts on the air conditioner vents and only step outdoors when we absolutely have to.......and I swear if Rocky could figure out how to use our human bathroom, he would never step outdoors again. 

Shade is a foreign concept to me......he loves the heat, and loves to run. We go out in the morning and I say "take some laps, Shade" and the dog actually just runs laps around the yard with a crazy grin on his face. Rocky stares at him from the deck like Shade's some kind of alien creature .


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It really depends on how my day is going, I usually take Uno for 1 hour walk around the park and sometimes we'll stop at the dog park and I'll let him play for 1/2 hour. We do a lot of hiking on the weekends, usually 10+ miles and when it gets warmer we head out to the lake for some kayaking, I let him off one of those islands in the middle of the lake and he swims after me. I need to get a new bike at some point, but theres a lot of steep hills here, so I dont know if I'll be able to manage.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I usually take the dogs for a 1/2 hour to 45 mi. walk every other day depending on how I feel b/c its a hour to 90 min. walk for me I tend to walk the dogs in groups of 3 and 2 just easier for me and on the off walk days I take them on my bike I have and arm that comes off the side and they wear a harness, this day is nice for me b/c they pull me most of the way I have to pedal very little.
I don't go to the dog parks in my area b/c we have a lot of irresponsible owners around here they don't pick up after their dogs and tend to sit and chit,chat and not pay any attention to what their dogs are doing I can't stand to see a little dog be harassed by a big dog and the owners think it all in good fun when the little on is clearly not have a good time.
In the summer we take the dogs to the beach and they absolutely love to swim in the surf,we have a place we go where you hardly see a soul and they can run and swim to their hearts content.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

A normal day as Tobi isn't much a morning person I have a few hours to myself, so i go running then, as i don't feel comfortable running him steadily like that yet. I do my thing, then when he wakes up about noon He's ready for food, about an hour later we get ready to go for a walk 3miles for him, we come home if it's hot i fill up the pool for him and cool him down a bit, we then work on the flirt pole, and do some ball work, Got pics i've gotta upload  a basketball he has an extreme OCD with but he works hard for it and it's good for him so we use it. all in all about 3 hours of working him. I rest him for about an hour, and we go back for another walk. This is only days i'm here alone with him, on days my GF is here fri-mon we go to the dog park from about 4:30-7:30 and let him play with his girlfriend (really cute little Border collie they play so well ). Days that we don't have the dogpark open tues-thurs We go hiking, usually 6-8miles, and then add some ballwork at the end as well... Eventually we'll get him a weighted harness/collar and work him a bit harder but he's still a baby and i have to keep that in mind :lol:

It probably sounds bad but he will destory this house if he isn't tired... we try to keep it that way as much as possible :lol::tinfoil3:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

pudlemom said:


> I don't go to the dog parks in my area b/c we have a lot of irresponsible owners around here they don't pick up after their dogs and tend to sit and chit,chat and not pay any attention to what their dogs are doing I can't stand to see a little dog be harassed by a big dog and the owners think it all in good fun when the little on is clearly not have a good time.


My dog park can be the same way, you wonder why people don't just meet at the coffee shop and leave their dogs at home.

Or what they let their dogs do to Snorkels, we rarely let her get five feet away from one of us, and it's the reason we can't take both dogs unless we take two people - one's job is solely to make sure Snorkels isn't harrassed - it's a good place for her to run but she likes to be by herself and never wants to play.

We do go to the dog park quite a bit, though - it's one place where Rebel actually gets good socialization, he doesn't bother any dogs, and he is big enough that other dogs don't mess with him too much if he isn't interested. My only real problem there is when people bring aggressive dogs in and don't realize they are aggressive, or females in heat. 

We also walk alot, one of these days I will get this stupid cart to work and we can cart. And Rebel goes to dog class weekly, or twice a week.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

xellil said:


> My only real problem there is when people bring aggressive dogs in and don't realize they are aggressive, or females in heat.
> 
> We also walk alot, one of these days I will get this stupid cart to work and we can cart. And Rebel goes to dog class weekly, or twice a week.


We do have a dog park here that you have to pay to go to and the temperament test the dogs and no dogs in heat are allowed the only problem I have with them is that they want my dogs to have the lepto shot and I refuse to give it to them as they are inside dogs for the most part and are not in a high risk of coming in contact with areas that harbor lepto. To bad because my husband was going to buy me a membership for our 20th anniversary that is tomorrow sad but true I would have much rather had that than a piece of fancy jewelry.

Ooh you have a cart my HD is going to build me one,my big question is how do you steer the thing?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well after reading most of these sitting here at the computer typing wow I am already exhausted heehee! 
We take the dogs weather permitting (meaning not pouring and I mean pouring down rain or snow drifts up to the wazzo) a daily walk 3 miles gee if I see a portal potty (yep I usually have to pee during the walks :redface:UGH) then we can go longer than this but only like I said if I see that unique little yellow and greenish blue box ummm for me! haha! I love taking them in the woods (yes I have peed in the woods :redface:ugh how disgusting to admit but oh well) and I love when we go to this certain park area its pretty and fun they have little lakes the dogs lunge in and just a fun time! Outside we have tons of toys for them that we play with ~with them and I have always said I want to set up an sort of agility thing for them I keep saying this but maybe this is the year! We have a pool in our back yard so this is another fun thing for the dogs and us. Well my beagle Lucky, will not go near the water, he hates it, and Gordon will go for a bit with his swimming vest on then its out of there! the Labs on the other hand I cant get them out of the pool! Also I take them to any places I can when going out. In the house we have the puzzle toys and a lot of indoor toys and right now with the kitchen area becoming all open we are opening the kitchen, living room dining room making it a kitchen great room type area they dogs think its a circled race track and run around! So funny! But other than that right now cant think of other things we do! Gee I need some mind stimulation here!:tongue: HAHA!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

pudlemom said:


> We do have a dog park here that you have to pay to go to and the temperament test the dogs and no dogs in heat are allowed the only problem I have with them is that they want my dogs to have the lepto shot and I refuse to give it to them as they are inside dogs for the most part and are not in a high risk of coming in contact with areas that harbor lepto. To bad because my husband was going to buy me a membership for our 20th anniversary that is tomorrow sad but true I would have much rather had that than a piece of fancy jewelry.
> 
> Ooh you have a cart my HD is going to build me one,my big question is how do you steer the thing?


Yes, we definitely have to get the shots - we pay for use of the park, too, but there is no checking of anything except those vaccines.

I am wondering how to steer the cart myself! That's why we haven't made much progress. It pokes him, although we are ok at going straight - if I had a three mile road with no turns we'd be golden.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wags said:


> I love taking them in the woods (yes I have peed in the woods :redface:ugh how disgusting to admit but oh well)


I thought everyone did that!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

xellil said:


> I am wondering how to steer the cart myself! That's why we haven't made much progress. It pokes him, although we are ok at going straight - if I had a three mile road with no turns we'd be golden.


That's what I was worried about all tho we do have a lot of straight away were I live so I might be ok,I guess I will have to start working on commands left,right,left,right,left LOL....oh and definitely Whow!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You had me giggling Wags - you're funny!..:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We haven't made it that far - I got some good advice here on how to fix my problems, so I'm going to try those things and maybe make some progress this year. 

I haven't even thought about the commands, I guess I was thinking once I got him to be able to make a corner we'd be good to go.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

1 hr walk/run off/on leash every day.... weekends can be about a 2 hour or so walk off leash. Depends on weather.

She's already run into the water a couple of times (up to her belly) on nice days. I think i may have a water whippet on my hands. ^^


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> A normal day as Tobi isn't much a morning person I have a few hours to myself, so i go running then, as i don't feel comfortable running him steadily like that yet. I do my thing, then when he wakes up about noon He's ready for food, about an hour later we get ready to go for a walk 3miles for him, we come home if it's hot i fill up the pool for him and cool him down a bit, we then work on the flirt pole, and do some ball work, Got pics i've gotta upload  a basketball he has an extreme OCD with but he works hard for it and it's good for him so we use it. all in all about 3 hours of working him. I rest him for about an hour, and we go back for another walk. This is only days i'm here alone with him, on days my GF is here fri-mon we go to the dog park from about 4:30-7:30 and let him play with his girlfriend (really cute little Border collie they play so well ). Days that we don't have the dogpark open tues-thurs We go hiking, usually 6-8miles, and then add some ballwork at the end as well... Eventually we'll get him a weighted harness/collar and work him a bit harder but he's still a baby and i have to keep that in mind :lol:
> 
> It probably sounds bad but he will destory this house if he isn't tired... we try to keep it that way as much as possible :lol::tinfoil3:


After reading this , Rocky and I needed a nap!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> A normal day as Tobi isn't much a morning person I have a few hours to myself, so i go running then, as i don't feel comfortable running him steadily like that yet. I do my thing, then when he wakes up about noon He's ready for food, about an hour later we get ready to go for a walk 3miles for him, we come home if it's hot i fill up the pool for him and cool him down a bit, we then work on the flirt pole, and do some ball work, Got pics i've gotta upload  a basketball he has an extreme OCD with but he works hard for it and it's good for him so we use it. all in all about 3 hours of working him. I rest him for about an hour, and we go back for another walk. This is only days i'm here alone with him, on days my GF is here fri-mon we go to the dog park from about 4:30-7:30 and let him play with his girlfriend (really cute little Border collie they play so well ). Days that we don't have the dogpark open tues-thurs We go hiking, usually 6-8miles, and then add some ballwork at the end as well... Eventually we'll get him a weighted harness/collar and work him a bit harder but he's still a baby and i have to keep that in mind :lol:
> 
> It probably sounds bad but he will destory this house if he isn't tired... we try to keep it that way as much as possible :lol::tinfoil3:


that totally sounds like Peanut on the if he hasn't burned off the energy he is terrible. Flirtpole is one of Peanut's favorite things to play with lately.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

PeanutsMommy said:


> that totally sounds like Peanut on the if he hasn't burned off the energy he is terrible. Flirtpole is one of Peanut's favorite things to play with lately.


What are you using for a flirt? He won't chase his stuffed animal on the end of it anymore and he looks at me like cmon put something worth my time on that thing dad...

I was thinking of finding a fresh roadkill squirrel and skinning it :lol:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

right now Peanut has this thing that looks like a raccoon tail but it is a stuffed fuzzy thing with no stuffing in it and it used to squeak but he is still crazy for it.
have you tried cowhides? 
i tried those for Peanut but he would chase it but not try to bite it they do help with a lot of dogs though.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't been able to find any peices of cowhide actually, with all the hickstores around where i live i figured it would be as easy as finding a lunge whip which proved to be nearly impossible as well :lol:

Where did you get the cow hide? online?




chowder said:


> After reading this , Rocky and I needed a nap!!


:lol: it's alot of work, but its not expensive as not exercising him... We have 2 doors that Tobi has met head on and they lost...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

you can get the cowhides at Stillwater Kennel Supply -- 

yeah i haven't found any here either i actually use a premade one i got at the feed store not to long ago and it works great. Tail Teasers - Dog Toys


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

PeanutsMommy said:


> you can get the cowhides at Stillwater Kennel Supply --
> 
> yeah i haven't found any here either i actually use a premade one i got at the feed store not to long ago and it works great. Tail Teasers - Dog Toys


I've actually been wanting one of their collars!! i just couldn't remember or find the site anywhere! the grey ones are FANTASTIC for play, and work. Found the cowhides, i remember that he only sold them in 10-15 which i hate because i don't know if it would entice tobi


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

see that is what happend for me. i ordered them and Peanut LOVED the smell he would follow them everywhere but he just wouldn't grab them. i ended up selling what i had left since he prefered to just get a stuffingless stuffy go figure. i think if you go to a show he is at you can maybe get different amounts? may want to send him an email to find out for sure.

the collars are awesome but Peanut couldn't wear them he has an issue with nylon it takes off his fur on his throat. he is currently wearing a military pistol cartdrige belt style collar. it is working amazing for him


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Various potty walks (individual) and wrestling with each other through the day when I pop home (I walk to work/school). Then I run with them after work around campus. Some walking too. We avoid loose dogs and squirrels that way.

Run loose on hikes around my parent's property on the weekend. Swimming, rodent hunting, you name it.

Lily has spastic zoomies around the house and we play tug a lot. I feel like our exercise is pretty limited right now, but its still a lot. Oh well at least my feet stopped hurting so much.


----------

